# Thinking about a second sub- looking for something compact and/or downfiring



## rprice54 (May 26, 2012)

Currently, I have an Axiom EP-500- which is a beast of a sub. For my installation, WAF dictated an in-cabinet type installation (I'll post pics if I can figure out how on the iPad app). For movies, it didn't seem to make much of a difference. I still get room shaking low end bass. But it lost some of its punch for music, I'm guessing since it no longer radiates sound in all directions. Plus my theater room is almost square which is not good but unavoidable. 

I can't liberate the sub for now. It's too big and I have 4 sets of little fingers, plus frequent visits from my bro in law and his three small kids, they are incredibly efficient at destroying anything expensive, so it helps to have the sub up front where I can see it and is mostly covered and protected. 

I'm thinking about getting a smaller, downfiring sub that I could tuck behind/ next to the sofa, to see if that would smooth out the midrange bass I seem to have lost. I don't need it for subsonic earth moving duty, my EP500 does just fine with that. 

I've been looking around at some of the Polk subs (dsw and dswmicropro on their eBay site), HSU, definitive super cube (not downfiring but compact). I really need to keep it sub $800 or so ($500 would be better). Looking back I can't believe I bought the axiom, a definite splurge. 

Am I wasting money pairing a $500 compact sub with my EP500? Should I save up and wait till the kids are older and get another EP500? I could go with the EP350, (in the budget) which is the same driver and enclosure, but smaller non-DSP amp, but I run into the size and kiddo issues. 

Or I just suck it up and live with what I have, which is stellar, but I know it could be a little better.


----------



## rprice54 (May 26, 2012)

Figured out the pics.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I doubt that you would go wrong with an Hsu; _ideally_ another Axiom EP-500 would give you matched (less important) multiple (very important for taming room modes) subwoofers.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

What are your mains, and what frequency do you cross over at? Experiment with a higher crossover to see if it gives you some of the kick you're lacking.


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

rprice54 said:


> Figured out the pics.


Beautiful setup my friend. Very clean and streamlined. 

Not sure how feasible it would be and the cost of fabrication alone would probably break your current budget, but if I were you I would get anoher identical sub and install it under your screen like what you have now.

I personally am all about symmetry, so I would want to refabricate your cabinetry to have both subs spaced evenly under your screen.

Again, maybe not the most cost effective solution, but you would be able to maintain your super clean custom look... Not to mention keep the WAF in check.


----------



## rprice54 (May 26, 2012)

Axiom t-60's. The built in equiv of their M60s. I had the crossover at 80. I thought about running them full band and using the 'double' bass on my AVR. forgot to mention that- Onkyo NR3007, I can set the two subs up independently. 

I bought this setup b4 Axiom released their 'in cabinet' EP500. I may save up, buy the in cabinet version, and move this one. Two EP500s would be pretty sweet!

I hadn't thought about redoing the cabinets... I guess that would be ideal- it just took me two years to get them done. I may chew on that.


----------



## rprice54 (May 26, 2012)

rprice54 said:


> Axiom t-60's. The built in equiv of their M60s. I had the crossover at 80. I thought about running them full band and using the 'double' bass on my AVR. forgot to mention that- Onkyo NR3007, I can set the two subs up independently.
> 
> I bought this setup b4 Axiom released their 'in cabinet' EP500. I may save up, buy the in cabinet version, and move this one. Two EP500s would be pretty sweet!
> 
> I hadn't thought about redoing the cabinets... I guess that would be ideal- it just took me two years to get them done. I may chew on that.


Edit: AVR is in the shop for the foreseeable future, so I can't test right now.


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

rprice54 said:


> I hadn't thought about redoing the cabinets... I guess that would be ideal- it just took me two years to get them done. I may chew on that.


You did the cabinets yourself? Niiice...

If you have those kind of skills, I would definitely take that route.


----------



## ambesolman (Apr 25, 2011)

If you're looking for more midbass, and since you said you could place it next to your seat, the Hsu MBM is designed for exactly that. Also sells for your preferred budget. Have heard good things from owners who use it with a larger sub that already handles the lows.

http://hsuresearch.com/products/mbm-12mk2.html


----------



## rprice54 (May 26, 2012)

I saw that. I guess it just hooks up like a second sub? Interesting. 

I contacted Axiom. They will sell me the In cabinet ep500 enclosure so I could convert my current sub if I wanted to buy another and redo my cabinets and go with a two sub symmetric look. Not crazy about redoing the cabinets though. 

My avr will hopefully be repaired in a couple of weeks, I'm gonna play with the sub settings for a bit.


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

rprice54 said:


> I saw that. I guess it just hooks up like a second sub? Interesting.
> 
> I contacted Axiom. They will sell me the In cabinet ep500 enclosure so I could convert my current sub if I wanted to buy another and redo my cabinets and go with a two sub symmetric look. Not crazy about redoing the cabinets though.
> 
> My avr will hopefully be repaired in a couple of weeks, I'm gonna play with the sub settings for a bit.


I hear you. It looks like a tremendous amout of work was put into your cabinets.

However, I think it would give you the most satisfaction in the long run. From a WAF perspective anyway. I don't doubt putting a sub right by your seating will sound louder and provide more tacticle bass, but I'm not sure it would address any issues (peaks and nulls) to smooth out the bass response in your room.


----------

